# young pianist takes Rubinstein and Argerich in Chopin 1st concerto!



## michaelawes

Just wanted to share an amazing performance I have just come across on youtube




It's a young Israeli pianis whom, in my opinion, surpasses the performances of both Rubinstein and Argerich, two of my favorite chopin performers (who played this concerto).
Hope you enjoy!:tiphat:


----------



## Mal

Wow! That is superb. I've listened to several of the highest rated versions of this concerto since the Saturday before last (when it was featured on BBC building a library.) I prefer this to Rubinstein/NYPO/Walter (Rubinstein too aristocratic...) and Argerich (too driven...) and Pires (too restrained). But I prefer Giulini/Zimerman/LAPO to all performances, including this one - Zimerman & Giulini are a bit more dynamic ... though the Haifa orchestra put in a determined performance that's a lot better than many of the more famous orchestras I've listened to. That horn is a bit intrusive, though... maybe it was too close to the mike...


----------



## Pugg

O.P is 5 years old Mal, poster never been seen again, I do think self promoting.


----------



## Mal

Why assume it's self promotion? A quick search showed the pianist is quite renowned, not just any "young pianist". Maybe the poster hasn't been seen again because no one bothered responding!


----------



## Pugg

Posting the same thing in three threads.....


----------

